# Corrosion and corrosion control بحاجه ماسة لاجوبة هذا الكتاب



## صقــــــــــر (25 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم

اتمنى من الاخوه ايجاد Solution manual 
لهذا الكتاب 

CORROSION AND
CORROSION CONTROL
An Introduction
to Corrosion Science
and Engineering
FOURTH EDITION
By 
Herbert H. Uhlig, and
 R.Winston Revie​
​​​, 
او اي طبعة اخرى
شكرا جزيلا
بارك الله فيكم​ 
مهندس انتاج ومعادن​


----------

